# Loss of power on accel



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only time I have experienced this was with low octane fuel or poor quality fuel(likely due to low sales of premium at that station).


----------



## jgns (Nov 13, 2012)

It happens to me daily, usually when the engine is cold, but it has happened randomly even when warm. To compensate, sometimes I switch over and take off in 2nd and shift myself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

what octane fuel you running? Are you making sure to buy from a high volume station? If your not already run at least mid-grade 89 octane and see if things improve.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen similar posts here from time to time on the loss of power on acceleration. Multitude of causes as I recall. Timing being pulled due to heat soaking, bad gas, too low octane gas for the conditions, etc. Make sure your browser is not running any ad blocking plugins or addons. They will negate the search function for some reason as I have experienced in the past. You end up with no error messages and no hits.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey jgns,

I am glad your dealership was able to look into this for you. If you need any further assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

